# Suche MMO in dem teamplay etwas bringt



## mdtape (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich suche ein MMO in dem das zusammenspielen viel bringt z.b. mit skype und das auch auf sowas ausgerichtet ist.
Am besten Gratis und kein pay2win.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Oktober 2012)

Wie wärs mit League of Legends oder Dota 2?


----------



## mdtape (1. Oktober 2012)

Mein Nachabr steht da nicht so drauf.
Ich versuch ihn zu überreden hast du noch was anderes?


----------



## Ifosil (1. Oktober 2012)

LOL und DOTA2 sind im eigentlichen Sinne keine MMOs, sie stuft man in "Towerdefense" ein. Ein MMO, was nix kostet und kein pay2win ist? NEIN gibt es nicht. Ihr solltet auf eine Variante wie WOW oder GW2 setzen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (1. Oktober 2012)

Evtl eine Privat Server von Fiesta Online. Da zahlt man meistens nichts^^


----------



## Research (1. Oktober 2012)

WOT wäre was.


----------



## tankster (1. Oktober 2012)

World of Tank kann ich auch empfehlen. Aber: bevor du in einen guten Clan kommst, wo Taktiken erstellt, durchgesprochen, durchgespielt und letztendlich genutzt werden, brauchst du mindestens 5000 Gefechte, also ein halbes Jahr. In den normalen Gefehcten gibt es eigentlich keine Taktik, nur: Dort fahren meistens die und die Gegner hin, da gehe ich mal hin. Und es ist nicht wirklich Pay to Win, meistens zahlt man nur um schneller vorwärts zu kommen.


----------



## Jean95 (2. Oktober 2012)

gutes Teamplay ? das hört sich schwer nach EvE online an. Ohne eine Corp mit membern den du vertrauen kannst, bist du hier tot.

 der preis beläuft sich auch auf max. 15€ im monat.

 Bei fragen kannst du mich gerne anschreiben

 mfg Jean


----------



## MyArt (2. Oktober 2012)

Mal was altes...

Ragnarok Online braucht gutes Teamplay! Vor allem zum "WOE"! Mensch waren das Zeiten  

Leider auch viel Zeit um etwas erreichen zu können...


----------



## BlackAir (4. Oktober 2012)

Ifosil schrieb:


> LOL und DOTA2 sind im eigentlichen Sinne keine MMOs, sie stuft man in "Towerdefense" ein. Ein MMO, was nix kostet und kein pay2win ist? NEIN gibt es nicht. Ihr solltet auf eine Variante wie WOW oder GW2 setzen.


 
Ehm, heißt MMO nicht sowas, wie "Massively Multiplayer Online", also kannst du nicht wirklich behaupten das LoL kein MMO ist, anders wirds aussehen wenn dahinter RPG oder ähnliches stände. 



Naja, ich spiele mit meinem Kumpel auch schon über 2 Jahre LoL, der Höhepunkt an diesem Spiel, mein Kumpel durfte sich schon ca 10 neue Mäuse anschaffen und ich durfte mir 2 neue Tastaturen deswegen anschaffen, nach einer Zeit regst du dich nur noch absolut auf und es wird langweilig.


----------



## Low (7. Oktober 2012)

LoL ist ein MOBA Spiel.


----------



## ThorstenMUC (7. Januar 2013)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch Mechwarrior Online (MWO: The Future Is War).

Das ist aktuell noch in der offenen Beta, so dass du auch als Neuling schnell in eine Merc Corp kommen kannst... z.B. über den öffentlichen TS3-Server. Strategisches Zusammenspiel in 4er oder 8er Gruppen zahlt sich idr. im Spiel aus, so dass jeder willkommen ist.

Spiel ist F2P - gegen Echtgeld gibt es einige spezielle Mechs - die aber nur anders - aber nicht besser sind und primär den Vorteil eines kleinen Bonus auf ingame-Wärung und XP bringen.


----------



## Tenshou (13. Januar 2013)

Vieleicht wäre Aion was für dich. F2P ist es und es ist auch nicht so, dass man sich Dinge mit echtem Geld kaufen muss. Außerdem hat man meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile im PvP Kampf bzw. PvE.
In einer Legion kann man dort immer gut zusammenarbeiten, außerdem ist man bei manchen Quests auf Hilfe angewiesen.


----------



## Koksi (15. Januar 2013)

Tenshou schrieb:


> Vieleicht wäre Aion was für dich. F2P ist es und es ist auch nicht so, dass man sich Dinge mit echtem Geld kaufen muss. Außerdem hat man meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile im PvP Kampf bzw. PvE.
> In einer Legion kann man dort immer gut zusammenarbeiten, außerdem ist man bei manchen Quests auf Hilfe angewiesen.



Ich wollte mit ein paar Freunden auch mal aion ausprobieren aber als ich dann die Einschränkungen von f2p Accounts gesehen habe war aion für mich gestorben.


----------



## MyArt (15. Januar 2013)

Tenshou schrieb:


> Vieleicht wäre Aion was für dich. F2P ist es und es ist auch nicht so, dass man sich Dinge mit echtem Geld kaufen muss. Außerdem hat man meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile im PvP Kampf bzw. PvE.
> In einer Legion kann man dort immer gut zusammenarbeiten, außerdem ist man bei manchen Quests auf Hilfe angewiesen.


 
Ohne Goldpaket Aion spielen... ich weiß ja nicht so recht


----------



## OCBslim (16. Januar 2013)

Soll nix kosten?
Gutes Teamplay auch ohne zwingend voice zu haben?
Kein 'pay to win' ?
Da gibts eigentlich nur eins: Planetside 2!

Super features:
-Ingame voicechat
-Ingame live-streamen
-Ingame videos aufzeichnen und/oder zu youtube hochladen


----------



## Dolomedes (16. Januar 2013)

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkTnvST9Teg[/YT]


----------



## OCBslim (17. Januar 2013)

@ dolomedes
Da hätte ich noch den hier:
PlanetSide 2 Blur Trailer - Death is No Excuse - YouTube


----------



## Kel (17. Januar 2013)

Ifosil schrieb:


> LOL und DOTA2 sind im eigentlichen Sinne keine MMOs, sie stuft man in "Towerdefense" ein.


 Ähhh nein ..... . Towerdefense ist ne ganz andere Ecke und kam in Starcraft 1 das erste mal auf meine ich, dann gings weiter mit Warcraft 3 und jetzt in Starcraft 2 als Custom-Maps.

Und zum MMO-Begriff: Da geht es um eine persistente Welt mit "sehr vielen" Spielern - die 10 Leute bei Dota2 oder LoL zählen da wohl kaum zu, abgesehen davon, dass es in keinster Weise persistent ist.


----------



## Whitcomb (17. Januar 2013)

Ich würde dir raten mal einen Blick in Tera online zu werfen.
Jetzt wo es f2p wird, lohnt es sich für neue Spieler, auf alle Fälle einen Blick reinzuwerfen.
Ich habe es selber einige Zeit gespielt und kann es nur empfehlen.
Denn dort ist Teamplay, dass etwas bringt notwendig ! Sonst schafft man es nicht einmal durch die ersten Instanzen.
Und durch das neuartige Gameplay, ist es auch kaum möglich Brain AFK während eines Ini Runs zu sein.
Wie gesagt, probier es mal aus.

Ps: Ich verstehe nicht was in soeinem Thread Spiele wie Dota, LoL oder Planetside zu suchen haben.
Das sind für mich und bestimmt auch für viele andere, absolut keine MMO's egal wie weit man den Begriff nun "dehnt".


----------



## Kel (17. Januar 2013)

Whitcomb schrieb:


> Ps: Ich verstehe nicht was in soeinem Thread Spiele wie Dota, LoL oder Planetside zu suchen haben.


 Planetside ist sowas von ein MMO .... der Rest nicht.


----------



## Whitcomb (17. Januar 2013)

> Planetside ist sowas von ein Mmo .... der Rest nicht.



Gut du hast recht, es gehört zu dem Mmofps Genre.
Aber ich denke nicht das dieses Genre von vielen mit dem Begriff "Mmo" verbunden wird, denn meiner Meinung nach werden mit dem Begriff "Mmo's" hauptsächlich Mmorpg's in verbindung gebracht.
Deswegen meinte ich das es kein Mmo sei ^^


----------



## chaosfett (20. Januar 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Planetside ist sowas von ein MMO .... der Rest nicht.



Wenn Planetside ein Mmo is... was is BF3 dann ?  Planetside. Ist ein f2p online shooter genau sie Ghost recon und was es da noch so gibt.  Wot ist eigendlich auch kein Mmo. Sind immer nur 15 vs 15 . Massiv is anders . Alle gehenhin und geben ihren Games diesen Mmo zusatz . Ich  versteh da was anders drunter. Ich würd nie sagen das Siedler Online ein Mmo ıst, auch wenn 10k useser auf'em Server sind.
Mmorpg ıst wohl der ur begriff und das ist hier wohl auch gemeind gewesen.

Sorry wenn ich jetzt jemandem auf die füße getretten bin.
Ich hasse aber diesen Mmo sch..s. Fehlt nur noch das Tetris Mmo.


----------



## Kel (20. Januar 2013)

chaosfett schrieb:


> Wenn Planetside ein Mmo is... was is BF3 dann ?


Ein ganz normaler Onlineshooter wie Counterstrike, Unreal Tournament 1/2/3/2004 oder CoD.

PERSISTENTE WELT, wie oft muss man das noch betonen.



chaosfett schrieb:


> Planetside. Ist ein f2p online shooter


In Kurzform: MMOFPS mit F2P-Geschäftsmodell.



chaosfett schrieb:


> Wot ist eigendlich auch kein Mmo. Sind immer nur 15 vs 15 . Massiv is anders.


 WoT hat keine persistente Welt, die Spieleranzahl ist kein notwendiges Argument, sondern nur ein hinreichendes (Aussagenlogik und so).
Ist also kein MMO, wird anscheinend trotzdem so vermarktet .....



chaosfett schrieb:


> Mmorpg ıst wohl der ur begriff und das ist hier wohl auch gemeind gewesen.


Der "Ur"-Begriff ist MMO, ein MMORPG ist einfach nur ein MMO als RPG:
MMO ist unabhängig vom Spieltyp.



chaosfett schrieb:


> Ich hasse aber diesen Mmo sch..s. Fehlt nur noch das Tetris Mmo.


 Technisch kein Problem, eine riesige Welt, einem wird immer ein fallender Stein zugewiesen und alle arbeiten zusammen und die Welt bleibt persistent und wenn die Steine an die Decke kommen wird die Welt neu gestartet .


----------



## chaosfett (20. Januar 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Ein ganz normaler Onlineshooter wie Counterstrike, Unreal Tournament 1/2/3/2004 oder CoD.
> 
> PERSISTENTE WELT, wie oft muss man das noch betonen.
> 
> ...



Sorry das ich dir auf die füße getretten bin.

Mıt dem "Ur" begriff hab ich mich auf den urhäber des threads bezogen.  egal.
Das allererste Mmo war aber immer noch ein Rpg. Eine hässliches Text Game.

Nochmal Sorry : Planetside ist auch nur ein shooter auch wenn wiki da Was anderes meint. Stronhold online hat au h ne' pesistente welt. Wot hat auch eine siehe Clanwarmap.
Die Menge der spieler hat da für mich auch keinen einfluss.
Am Ursprung ändert das auch nichst.
Sorry 

Ps; ich spiel die Games auch alle.


----------



## Kel (20. Januar 2013)

chaosfett schrieb:


> Planetside ist auch nur ein shooter


 Aber mit einer persistenten Welt.

Und WoT hat jedesmal eine neue Karte, auf der "Clanwarmap" spielt man ja nicht .
Sonst wär Diablo 2 auch ein MMO, man behält ja Level + Items .


----------



## Whitcomb (21. Januar 2013)

> Der "Ur"-Begriff ist MMO, ein MMORPG ist einfach nur ein MMO als RPG:
> MMO ist unabhängig vom Spieltyp.



Grundsätzlich schon aber ich bin der Meinung das die meisten Leute ein Mmosofort mit einem Mmorpg verbinden.
Deswegen gilt Planetside 2 für sie, nicht als Mmo


----------



## GreatDay (21. Januar 2013)

Whitcomb schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich schon aber ich bin der Meinung das die meisten Leute ein Mmosofort mit einem Mmorpg verbinden.
> Deswegen gilt Planetside 2 für sie, nicht als Mmo



So oder so, es ist falsch.
Ich weiß auch gar nicht warum manche hier auf ihr Recht bestehen, obwohl es nicht stimmt - andere User versuchen hier zu beraten und haben vernünftige Argumente.

Wenn ein F2P RPG bevorzugt wird, dann ist AION wohl die beste Wahl.
Möchtet ihr mal ein FPS ausprobieren, dann geht momentan nichts an Planetside2 vorbei und wenn ihr nichts zahlen möchtet, kann ein euer Teamplay auch von Nutzen sein.


----------



## Koksi (22. Januar 2013)

GreatDay schrieb:


> Wenn ein F2P RPG bevorzugt wird, dann ist AION wohl die beste Wahl.



Ich finde die Einschränkungen von Aion schon derbe. Hatte es mit 2 Freunden mal angezockt... Sagen wir mal so es war gaaanz schnell wieder runter von der Platte.


----------



## kingsvn (22. Januar 2013)

MMORPG's haben meist wenig mit Teamplay zu tun meiner Meinung nach.
Wie anderen schon erwähnt hatten braucht man in LOL & DOTA2 sehr viel Teamplay und nach ein wenig gewöhnung sind macht es mega Spaß.


----------



## mdtape (10. März 2013)

danke an alle die sich mühe gemacht haben.
Ich habe jetzt tera für mich entdeckt.
Zu zweit macht es richtig Spaß zu questen und zu kämpfen.


----------



## Kel (10. März 2013)

Neverwinter MMO gibt es noch, bis morgen ist noch Beta-Wochenende, soll eventuell schon im April rauskommen.

Habs Freitag+Samstag etwas gespielt und finde es deutlich besser als Tera, mehr Hack 'n Slay-Kampfsystem wie Diablo/Hellgate als das eher an MMOs angelehnte System bei Tera.

Allerdings ist es nur ein gewöhnliches 08/15-MMORPG, was mit Neverwinter eigentlich nur den Namen gemeinsam hat und die meisten Sachen sind totaler Grind ohne echtes Geld (ID-Rolle 800 Diamanten und man bekommt pro Stunde mit Altarquest 200-300).
Ob's sich zum Release ändert wird man sehen, ich bezweifel es leider.


----------

